# Getting a little annoying



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

I am trying to start catching things other than croaker and spot... So if anyone has anything about any specifies of fish it would be great! Everytime I go fishing that is all I can seem to catch! It is rather annoying so if someone could tell me what I am doing wrong or what I could do to catch something else I would be an extremely happy boy! I use cut shrimp on a two hook rig... So obviously I need new types of rigs and other bait but is that all I am doing wrong?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Where are you fishing,, that may help us to answer your question.


----------



## Bayfishin (Jul 25, 2013)

I run into this problem myself, i use a 2 hook bottom rig with 2-3 once weights. It's the only rig I was taught to use as a kid. But I'm looking to expand, any advice would be greatly appreciated. I usually fish from the piers and the shores of cheasapeake bay in Virginia beach. I'm looking to fish from the shore around the cbbt this week.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Where are you fishing, what setup are you using? First thing I do when I don't want to catch spot and croaker is ditch the bottom rigs for artificials...


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Try gotchas for blues (if you see them running), or try a variety of gulp baits for flounder, puppy drum, trout, and blues. Also try cutting your spot and croaker and using them for bait. You can also use them for live bait. You'll at least get a ray trying this, but sometimes trout, flounder, blues and drum will go after this. For cut bait I like using a fish finder rig, or you can even use the simple bottom rig.


----------



## Bayfishin (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, the only fish I have caught are spot and croaker so far this year just like Maxshafer. What size rod/reel would you recommend for fishing with lures?


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Singletjeff said:


> Where are you fishing, what setup are you using? First thing I do when I don't want to catch spot and croaker is ditch the bottom rigs for artificials...


Yeah, I have to agree with this one. I like gulp white shrimp with red jig head, mirrolure and magic redfish spinnerbaits. I will also rig up live bait using the croaker and/or spot. The only way to avoid catching those small fish is going artificial or going live bait fish. If you got the setup for it and it isn't against regulations in the area, put a croaker out on the line. Hook him right behind the eye.


----------



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

I do most of my fishing on masonboro inlet (didn't spell it right I am sure) on wrightsville and on Carolina beach... I use a cheap quantum blue runner combo and a Shakespeare 7' with a fresh water reel on it... Looking to upgrade soon but for now that's what I have got...


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Maxshafer said:


> I do most of my fishing on masonboro inlet (didn't spell it right I am sure) on wrightsville and on Carolina beach... I use a cheap quantum blue runner combo and a Shakespeare 7' with a fresh water reel on it... Looking to upgrade soon but for now that's what I have got...


If you get yourself 3-5 inch Spot or a 4-6 inch Croaker, I'd live bait it. I really would. Worst case you have a line break. Just make sure you are in the regulations first, I don't know if there are any regulations on Croaker and Spots.


----------



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

Kellercl said:


> If you get yourself 3-5 inch Spot or a 4-6 inch Croaker, I'd live bait it. I really would. Worst case you have a line break. Just make sure you are in the regulations first, I don't know if there are any regulations on Croaker and Spots.


What size hook do I use for that?


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Maxshafer said:


> What size hook do I use for that?


Depends on how thick the bait fish is. Something like 2/0, 3/0 or 4/0. I hook the fish right behind the eye, no weight, and light drag. Let him swim around for an hour and see what happens. Drum, flounder, trout, shark, spanish, bluefish and many others are potential catches. Personally I have had the best luck catching red drum and trout this way.


----------



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

Kellercl said:


> Depends on how thick the bait fish is. Something like 2/0, 3/0 or 4/0. I hook the fish right behind the eye, no weight, and light drag. Let him swim around for an hour and see what happens. Drum, flounder, trout, shark, spanish, bluefish and many others are potential catches. Personally I have had the best luck catching red drum and trout this way.


What kind of rig?


----------



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

And what can I catch on that?


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Maxshafer said:


> What kind of rig?


I'd tie a fluorocarbon leader (18-24 inch) to your main line, 30 lb test. Tie a hook to the leader. I'd expect to catch trout, reds, blues or shark.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.mirrolure.com/MIRROLURE_WEB_BROC.pdf

Page 7, number 18 (green back, white/silver body). Try one of those. I had good luck with getting all kinds of stuff to hit it. Jerk and reel the lure, it has great action.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.basspro.com/Strike-King-Redfish-Magic-Saltwater-Spinnerbait/product/59508/

RMG14-841

I have very good luck with the above model number. I have ripped into reds and flounder alike. I switch from a fast retrieval, to jigging, to slow retrieval and repeat. I caught a nice size 15 lb black drum with it, numerious flounder. Give that a try as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Get a cast net, a bucket and an aerator.
Find baitfish and throw live bait out on a fishfinder rig.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Stop using shrimp, little fish pick at that stuff. use sand fleas that is what the fish are feeding on this time of year


----------



## islanderblues (Jul 26, 2001)

bronzbck1 said:


> Stop using shrimp, little fish pick at that stuff. use sand fleas that is what the fish are feeding on this time of year


Totally agreed with ditching the shrimp. I catch more pinfish on shrimp than anything. That's why I only use sand fleas or live/cut finger mullet. Plus, I'm cheap and hate buying expensive shrimp to feed the pinfish when fleas and finger mullet are free!!

Try using a carolina rig. I use it and find it works really well in the surf when fishing for whatever is cruising by, and I find it also works well when I fish for flounder off of the community pier in the waterway near Ocean Isle Beach. In the surf, I flip the rig out in front of me and let the bait roll. In the waterway, I cast as far as I can, then slowly lift the rod tip to move the mullet. 

My rig is typically a bead, a 1/4oz bullet sinker, another bead, another 1/4oz bullet sinker, a final bead and a swivel all tied to the line off the reel. Then I tie a snap swivel to one end of about 24" of leader and tie my hook to the other end. Attach the two swivels together, and away you go!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Use a River rig and fleas end of problem


----------



## LTB (Nov 14, 2012)

Where are you catching all those croaker and spot? I would like to catch some.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

put a croaker or spot on a 9/0 circle hook and heave it out there, you will catch something besides croaker or spot.
js


----------



## WV Fisherman (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you use these lures (gulp shrimp on a jig head, etc) in the surf?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah. I've had pretty good results bouncing around a gulp in the suds. Puppy drum, flounder even pompano


----------



## WV Fisherman (Aug 5, 2013)

cooper138 said:


> Yeah. I've had pretty good results bouncing around a gulp in the suds. Puppy drum, flounder even pompano


Thanks for the reply. I'm heading to Topsail the last week of August....I have not done much surf fishing. What can I expect to catch that time of year?


----------

